# LAKe logan



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Is the water at lake logan open for boats or still iced in ?


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

90% open. You can launch at the main boat ramp. Small strip of ice between the handicap access and the beach. Looked like it was all the way across. Spillway was flowing hard. Good luck on the fishing!


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

What Buckeye Tom said he is spot on.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wide open now. Fished today...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Snowden is also wide open. Too bad there is not enough water to use the ramp there.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Caught a few nice crappies in 4 -5 FOW yesterday w jigs tipped w bass minnies.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> Snowden is also wide open. Too bad there is not enough water to use the ramp there.


Did they draw Snowden down more than usual this year?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

TheCream said:


> Did they draw Snowden down more than usual this year?


It was way down because hocking college is going to open up a water park on the lake this year. The ramp was closed around mid September last year due to low water. The lake is now up due to the rains. There was a boat fishing yesterday when I was driving to work.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Well sampy67 where was ya fishing snowden Lake or Logan Lake.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Logan


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

I was fishing for Saugeye and caught 1st on swimbait 2" white. Then tipped jig chartreuse w minnow and that was the ticket. I've been catching nice ones in the last year, unlike the dinks Lake Logan is known for.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I know lake snowden is a play ground for Hocking College but what do you mean by water park? What are they looking to do on the lake now?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Snyd said:


> I know lake snowden is a play ground for Hocking College but what do you mean by water park? What are they looking to do on the lake now?


From my understanding it will be a floating water park next to the beach. Inflatable stuff tied down to the bottom. Enrollment has been so bad there that I guess they had to do something to bring in revenue.


----------

